# Using nail Gun on sheetrock



## jwshome (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in the middle of putting up sheetrock in a small attic space, and because I was working alone I used a pneumatic nail gun to put some finishing nails through the sheetrock into the studs, just to hold it in place until I could get my screw gun and apply screws properly (the nail gun is very easy and I can use it with one hand while holding the sheetrock with the other).

I was surprised at how effectively the nails (2 inch finishing nails) held the sheetrock in place, so I tried a small piece just using finishing nails and no screws. If I used a lot of nails (spaced about 8 inches apart) I got a very solid installation.

Is this a good idea? Will the sheetrock hold over time? I doubt the use of nails will be effective (otherwise everyone would use them), but I was surprised at how well they worked.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Will it hold over time? No


----------



## jwshome (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that was quick. Thanks - I will use screws.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Although functional for temporary support, pneumatic nailing of sheetrock will not work for a handful of reasons:

The nails penetrate the paper face of the sheetrock, which provides 100% of the holding power necessary to keep the rock tight to the wall. If the fastener breaks the paper face (overdriven nails, screws or otherwise), that fastener is ineffective.
Finish nails lack the strength/diameter to adequately support the rock in fire or shear loading.
You will not be able to neatly finish sheetrock that has been nailed up with a nailgun. The fact that there isn't a dimple created by a hammer or a screw gun means that there isn't a recess for the spotting mud to sit in.
So, if it helps you hang it I guess it is ok. But don't rely on those fasteners to do the work for you long-term at all. Won't happen. :no:
If this were possible, you'd see professionals doing it to save time and labor and money...And I assure you you'll never see a pro doing it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave and KC are absolutely correct, so listen to them as it seems you have. How many times on the construction of a house have I heard the "rock" guys state "I wish some SOB would invent a nail gun for this sheet rock"! So, you're opportunity to be a zillionaire is out there. Just figure out how to a nail gun that will drive sheet rock nails into sheet rock without breaking the paper facing, and consistently. My two cents worth, David


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Amen! A drywall nail gun would make someone a very rich person.....


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I really don't think it would be that difficult. There are multiple ways to control the depth of the nail so it comes down to figuring out which is the most consistent.

I guess I am off to make another million or make that zillion:laughing:

anybody have any old but still functional nailguns that will handle a large head nail (roofing nail guns?) they want to donate to the cause?


even better; since I have a hard time taking a job to ultimate conclusion, I will design the gun and then sell the gun to whomever. Thurman seems to believe it would be worth a zillion dollars. I only ask for 10% so whomever can write me a check for 1/10 zillion dollars and I will release all rights to the device. You will need to patent it after that.


----------



## integlikewhoa (Dec 31, 2007)

Is a duraspin really that much slower? One handed as well for 1 man hanging. Works good for me, but I'm not hanging 50 sheets everyday tho and I dont think this is made for 

http://www.senco.com/con_rem/ViewTool.aspx?toolid=171


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

battery tools generally do not have the length of run time desired to use in a production use (for something such as this anyway)

they are generally much slower than a corded screw gun too.

but anyway, if you are running 30-40 screws per sheet,or more, a one pop nail system could be a lot more time efficient.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's easy enough to control the depth of the nail, but studs differ in density/hardness. That's where the inconsistency comes in. The setting might be fine for one stud, but not the next. A softer stud and you shoot through the paper. A harder stud, the nail does not sink completely.......


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so that is why I will design it to do what is needed.


interested in buying a working prototype with all engineering drawings and all the rights to it?


It's only 1/10 of a zillion dollars.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Give ya tree fitty for it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it would be easier to redesign the sheetrock


----------

